# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Cemaat'in Erbil Toplantısının gözden kaçan ayrıntıları

## bozok

*CEMAAT'İN ERBİL TOPLANTISININ GüZDEN KAüAN AYRINTILARI*
**

 

Bir süredir* "cemaate"* yakın Abant Platformu’nun Kürt Sorunu konusundaki çabasını takip ediyoruz. Abant Platformu, geçtiğimiz Eylül ayında Diyarbakır’da* “Kürt Sorunu”* üzerine gerçekleştirmek istediği toplantıyı PKK’nın tehdidi nedeniyle ertelemek zorunda kalmıştı. Platform, toplantı yeri için Erbil’i seçti.


*Cemaat bu seçimiyle bir anlamda Barzani’nin başkentini kendisi için Diyarbakır’dan daha güvenli bulduğunu gösterdi.* Bu günlerde Abant Platformu’nun düzenlediği toplantıya Türk Büyükelçiliği’nden de üst düzey katılımın olacağı konuşuluyor.


Ayrıca toplantıyı açacak isim de cemaatin tercihlerini göstermesi bakımından oldukça önemli. Toplantı Neçirvan Barzani'nin konuşmasıyla başlayacak.


Biraz şaşırtıcı değil mi? Türkiye’nin Kuzey Irak’a dönük faaliyetine hep karşı çıkan Barzani Hareketi’nin cemaatin yollarına gül dökmesi yalnız cemaatin değil Barzani’nin de tercihlerini göstermiyor mu?

Peki neden? Neden cemaat Erbil’e gidiyor? Ya da neden Barzani cemaati Erbil’e çağırıyor?


Daha ilginç olanı, *Yasemin üongar*’ın yakın dostu *Henri Barkey*’in bu konu ile ne ilgisi var?


Bu soruların bulmak için Türk dış politikasının önümüzdeki dönem tercihlerini nasıl şekillendireceğini bilmemiz açısından önemli. Hele Dışişleri Bakanı’nın cemaatin en sevdiği bakanı olduğu düşünülürse bir anlamda bu toplantının Dışişleri’nin Erbil’e uzanışı olarak algılamak mümkün.


Zaten büyükelçiliğin en üst düzeyde harekete geçmesi de bu desteğin göstergesi.


*Cemaat Kuzey Irak’a kritik bir dönemde gidiyor.*


Zira, Irak’ta 2003’te Amerikan işgali ile başlayan* “Kürt Baharı”* sona eriyor. Irak’taki tüm gelişmeler bunu gösteriyor. İsterseniz bunu şöyle açıklayalım.


*1)* Noam Chomsky, 9 Mart 2007 tarihinde The Guardian gazetesinde *“ABD, Irak’ta güvenilir bir kukla devlet kuramadı ve çekilmesi, kaynakların kontrolünü riske atması anlamına gelecek”* yazmıştı. Gerçekten de ABD, Irak’tan çekilme anlaşmasını imzaladı ancak ardında kendi hükümetini kuramadan gidiyor. ABD’nin gidişine en çok KDP ve KYB gibi Kürt hareketleri üzülüyor. üünkü Kürtler dışarıdan da olsa kendilerine garantör olan bir gücü en azından görünürde kaybedecekler.


*2)* Irak’ta Maliki Başkanlığı’nda kurulan Ulusal Birlik Hükümeti beklenmedik bir politika sergiledi. Maliki Hükümeti ABD’nin Irak’a girişinden sonra merkezi yapısı zayıflamış Irak’ta yeniden merkezi yetkileri artırmaya çalışıyor. ürneğin Maliki, Anayasa’nın değiştirerek, yerel parlamentolara verilen pek çok yasama yetkisini merkezi hükümet lehine düzenleme doğrultusunda adım atıyor. Yakın zamanda Barzani ile Maliki arasında yaşanan sertleşmede bu yetki paylaşımı tartışmasının önemi büyük. Yetki paylaşımı meselesi oldukça önemli. Unutmayalım ki, Irak Kürtleri ile Irak merkezi hükümeti arasındaki yetki paylaşımının Irak’ta 1930’lar sonrasında defalarca çatışmaya yol açmıştır.


*3)* Irak’ta önemli bir kısmını laik unsurların oluşturduğu, kamuoyunda artık kanıksanmış adlarıyla *“Sünni Araplar”* yeniden siyaset sahnesinde. 2005 seçimlerini boykot eden bu topluluk, son seçimlere katıldı ve artık siyasetin vazgeçilmez bir parçası haline geldi.


*4)* Maliki’nin kurmak istediği *“Aşiret Konseyleri”* de Barzani tarafından tepki ile karşılandı. Aşiret denilince Türkiye aşiretleri ile benzer bir yapı anlaşılmamalı. Irak’ı bilenler aşiret yapısının Irak tarihindeki öneminin altını çizerler. üünkü Irak’ta kurulan aşiret konseyleri aslında Irak’ta mezhepsel çatışmayı sonlandıracak ve birleşik bir Irak yaratacak önemli organlardan bir tanesi. Bu organa Barzani’nin tepkisi bu nedenle oldukça sert oldu. Mesut Barzani bu konseylere katılacak aşiretleri* “vatan haini”* ilan edeceğini açıkladı. Ayrıca bu aşiretlerin işgal öncesinde Baas Partisi’ni desteklediği unutulmamalı.


*5)* Sünni Arap unsurların siyasete girmesi ve aşiret konseylerinin kurulması sayesinde artık Irak’ta El Kaide’ye yakın İslamcı unsurlar oldukça azaldı. köktenci El Kaide tarzı eylemlerin sesi çok duyulmuyor.


*6)* Bu gelişmeler özellikle iki grup için oldukça olumsuz sonuçlara neden oldu. Irak’ın Kuzeyi’nde ayrılıkçı hareketlerde başı çeken Kürt Partileri, güneyde ise İran yanlısı şiiler. Irak’ta oluşan bu yeni durum Irak’ın bir arada yaşama fikrini yeniden canlandırdı. Ayrı yaşamak isteyenlerin ise moralini bozdu.


*7)* Nitekim Irak’ta seçimlere böyle bir atmosferde gidildi. Peki kim kazandı? Irak’ta ABD’nin oluşturduğu etnik kompozisyonda bir partiyi göstermek zor. Ama Irak’ta son seçimlerde kazananın *“Irak’ın birleşik yapısı”* olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. üünkü Irak Halkı en kritik bölgelerde Sünni veya şii, *“Birleşik Irak”*’ı savunan partilere oy verdi.


*8)* ürnek olsun diye açıklayalım. Seçimin önemli noktalarından biri olan El Anbar’da Ulusalcı Arap Hareketi’nin temsilcisi olan Salih Mutlak liderliğindeki Irak Ulusal Projesi %17.6 oy aldı. Böylelikle El Anbar taraftarları, mezhepçi İslamcılık’a karşı tercihini gösterdi.


*9)* Bağdat’ta Maliki’nin başını çektiği *“Hukuk Devleti”* listeleri %38 gibi büyük bir oy oranıyla birinci oldu. Maliki’nin hem İran yanlısı şiiler’e hem de Kuzey’deki ayrılıkçı Kürt Partileri’ne karşı olduğunu unutmamak gerekir. Yine Maliki’nin hareketi olan *“Hukuk Devleti”* bir başka önemli noktada, Basra’da %37 gibi bir oranla seçimleri kazandı. Kerbela, Necef gibi kritik bölgelerde de sonuç benzer oldu. Bu da Maliki’nin İran yanlısı ve merkezi hükümete karşı olan Güney’de ki şii unsurlara karşı bir zaferi olarak yorumlandı. Kısacası şii bölgelerde El Hekim ve Sadr Grubu seçimlerin mağlubu oldu.


*10)* Elbette Irak’ın pek çok bölgesi önemli. Ancak Kuzey’e doğru seçimlerdeki oy oranlarına bakmak seçimleri Barzani’nin kaybettiğini söylemek için sanırım yeterli olacak. ürneğin Kürt siyaseti için önemli noktalardan olan Musul (Ninova) Bölgesi’nde Sünni Arap aşiretlerin oluşturduğu El Hadba % 48,4 oy oranı ile birinci olurken, Kürdistan İttifakı %25,5 oy oranına sahip olabildi.


Yine Kürdistan Cephesi’nden beklentinin yüksek olduğu Diyala’da Adnan Duleymi ve Tarık El Haşimi’nin kontrolünde olan Sünni-İslamcı ve Arap “Uzlaşma Cephesi” %21,1 oy oranı ile birinci parti oldu. Kürdistan İttifakı %17,2 oy oranı ile ikinci oldu. Kısacası Barzani, Sünni Araplar’ın katılması ile seçimleri büyük farkla kaybetti.


*11)* Bu seçim sonuçları Irak’ta mevcut durumun meşruiyetin tartışılmasını da beraberinde getirdi. Celal Talabani’nin *“nasıl Irak Cumhurbaşkanı olduğunu”* artık Irak’ta herkes tartışıyor. Talabani’nin koltuğu her zamankinden daha çok sallanıyor. Ayrıca halen statüsünün ne olacağı belli olmayan ve bu nedenle seçim yapılamayan Kerkük’e sadece birkaç hafta önce Irak Ordu Birlikleri’nin girme girişiminin Barzani’nin ABD nezninde çabaları ile durdurulduğunu hatırlatalım. Kısacası Irak’ta artık ABD’den aldığı destek ile Irak’ta birleşik bir siyasi yapının kuruluşunu engelleyen KDP ve KYB gibi yapıların geleceği tartışmalı. İlk siyasi deprem bunların sonunu hazırlayabilir. Tekrar söylemek gerekirse *“Kürt Baharı” artık bitti*.




*Yasemin üongar'ın arkadaşı*


İşte cemaat Kuzey Irak’a bu siyasi değişimin yaşandığı bir dönemde gidiyor. Tam da bu dönemde tesadüf değil, Kuzey Irak’ta ki bölgesel yönetim Türkiye’yi hatırladı.


Elbette cemaat de bu zor gününde Barzani’yi unutmadı.


Geçtiğimiz hafta Washington'da *Carnegie Endowment*'ta *"Kürdistan üzerine üatışmayı ünleme"* başlıklı bir konferans gerçekleşti. Konferansa cemaatin oldukça dikkate aldığını bildiğimiz Yasemin üongar’ın yakın dostu Henry Barkey’in konuşmaları damgasını vurdu. Barkey, kısaca Irak’ta federalizmin güçlendirilmesini talep ediyor, Kürtler’in merkezi hükümete rağmen kendi kendilerini yönetmelerinden söz ediyordu. Ancak Barkey’in bunun Türkiye’nin desteği olmadan gerçekleşemeyeceğini söylemesi oldukça ilginçti. Barkey aynı konuşmada merkezi Irak yönetimini de eleştiriyordu. Kısacası Barkey, Türkiye’nin Barzani lehine Irak’a müdahil olmasını istiyordu.


Kısacası cemaat Irak’ta Kürt Baharı’nın bittiği, merkezi hükümetin günden güne Barzani Hareketi’nin üstüne gittiği, Barzani’nin seçimleri kaybettiği şartlarda Erbil’e gidiyor. üünkü Barzani’nin bu şartlarda kurtuluş için Türkiye’ye ihtiyacı var. Barzani Hareketi, Türk Ordusu’nun Kuzey Irak’a müdahalesine karşı olduğuna göre bu durumda devreye cemaatin girmesi gerekiyor.


Cemaatin gücü, bu desteği Barzani’ye sağlamaya yeter mi bilinmez?
Ama cemaatin de bunun karşılığında Barzani üzerinden Türkiye Kürtleri’ni kendisine katma projesinin başarılı olup olamayacağı bu günden kestirilemez.

Son günlerde pek çok fikir dergisinde yeniden* “Yeni Osmanlıcılık”* tartışmalarının yapıldığı dönemde, cemaatin Kuzey Irak’a seferi oldukça tartışılacak gibi görünüyor.




*Barış Terkoğlu*

*Odatv.com*
14 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*Fethullah Hoca; ABD-İsrail Â«KürdistanÂ» ını Kuruyor, PKK İle Pazarlığı Destekliyor…*

*Ey Cemaat-i Müslim; Ne Diyorsunuz?..*


  

*Fethullah Gülen'e bağlı Abant Platformu* hafta sonunda Barzani'nin Â«başkentiÂ» Erbil'de toplandı. Cengiz üandar'a göre, Â«100 Türkiyeli aydınÂ» Star ve Yeni şafak Gazetesi yazarlarına göre, Â«KürdistanÂ» daydı. 


*Meyyal UYGUR*
*Â«Açık İstihbaratÂ»*
*16 şubat 2009* 


Toplantıda Abant Platformu adına, geçmişte Tansu üiller'e, *Â«Devlet için kurşun atan da, yiyen de şereflidirÂ»* sözünü söyleten Mümtazer Türköne konuştu. Türköne, Erbil'e gitmeden önce kaleme aldığı yazısında, Ergenekon operasyonu sayesinde, *Â«Kürt sorununun barışçı çözümününÂ»* önü açıldığını, PKK'ya *Â«genel affıÂ»* engelleyecek kimse kalmadığını yazdı. Dahası, önümüzdeki ay Barzani'nin Erbil'de düzenleyeceği *Â«Kürt KonferansıÂ»* nın, *Â«Kürt ulusal kongresiÂ»* niteliğinde olacağını, çünkü Kürtlerin *Â«dört parçaÂ»* adını verdikleri Türkiye, İran, Suriye ve Irak'tan *Â«legal ve illegal Kürt örgütlerininÂ»* bu toplantıya katılacağını vurgulayıp, o örgütlerden birisinin de PKK olduğunu, konferansın, *Â«PKK'nın silah bırakmasına vesile olacağınıÂ»* müjdeledi(!)…

Bunları söyleyen bir kişi, Erbil'de Abant Platformu adına konuştuğuna göre, Hocaefendi de aynı görüşte demek değil midir?. .


Peki Abantçılar nasıl bir *Â«çözümÂ»* ü savunuyor? ABD-İsrail yapımı çözümü, yani Türkiye'nin, PKK için *Â«terör örgütüÂ»* bile demeyen, örgütü bağrında barındıran Barzani yönetimini tanınmasını, Erbil'de konsolosluk açmasını, Türkiye-Barzani bölgesi arasında siyasi, ticari, kültürel ilişkilerin güçlendirilmesini… Nitekim toplantıdan sonra yayınlanan sonuç bildirgesinde, şunlar buyruldu;


*Madde 6-* Sınırdan geçişlerin kolaylaştırılması için gerekli düzenlemeler acilen yapılmalıdır.
*Madde 14-* Erbil'de bir Türk Konsolosluğu ve Ankara'da Irak Kürdistan Bölgesel Yönetiminin bir temsilciliğinin açılması genel bir arzu olarak dile getirilmiştir. 
PKK'nın *Â«silahsızlandırılmasıÂ»* da, aynı odakların senaryosu… Türkiye'de *Â«Kürt sorununun demokratik çözümüÂ»* için AB reformlarının devam etmesi, Anayasa'da *Â«Kürt kimliğininÂ»* tanınması ve PKK'ya *Â«genel afÂ»* … üngörülen *Â«afÂ»* planı da şu:


*Â«Teröristlerin bir kısmının hapse girmeme garantisiyle, Türkiye'ye dönmelerinin sağlanması, kalanların Barzani Peşmerge Â«ordusunaÂ» katılması, Â«sözdeÂ» liderlerinin Avrupa ülkelerinde ağırlanması, PKK silahlarının kameralar önünde ABD subaylarına teslim edilmesi… Â»*şimdi bir de Abant Platformu Sonuç Bildirgesine bakalım;


*Madde 3-* Etno-milliyetçilik üzerinde kurulan her türlü politika reddedilmektedir. (En ala Kürtçülük yapılırken, burada kast edilen Türk Milleti kimliğidir) 

*Madde 10-* Taraflar, Erbil'de Kürt siyasi gruplarının barışçı ve demokratik yöntemlerle sorunlarını tartışacakları bir konferansın düzenlenmesini olumlu bir adım olarak değerlendirilmektedir. (Türköne'nin söz ettiği, PKK'nın da katılacağı konferansa, kurumsal destek veriliyor) 

*Madde 12-* Taraflar, her türlü sorununun çözümünde şiddet yöntemlerini reddetmektedir. (Kanlı terör ve Türkiye'nin birlik ve bütünlüğünü savunma hakkı eş değer tutulup, *Â«şiddetÂ»* sayılıyor)Fethullah Hoca'dan Tam Destek


ABD'deki Fethullah Gülen, bu toplantıya bir mesaj göndererek, konuşulan ve savunulanlara tam destek verdiğini ortaya koydu. Hocaefendi'nin mesajının, *Â«Abant toplantılarına gönderdiği ilk mesajÂ»* diye takdim edilmesi de ilginçtir, bu *Â«desteğiÂ»* vurgulama amaçlıdır. Oysa 2004'te 17 Aralık Zirvesi öncesi Brüksel'de yapılan *Â«Abant PlatformuÂ»* na da mesaj göndermişti.


Ey Fethullah Hoca'ya inanan, güvenen kardeşlerim;


Mümtazer Türköne ve Batılılar, Ergenekon operasyonları sayesinde, *Â«Kürdistan senaryolarınaÂ»*, Türkiye'yi *Â«Yugoslavyalaştıracak, IraklaştıracakÂ»* planlarına direnecek asker, sağ ve sol milliyetçiler kalmadığını düşünüyor. Peki siz; Siz bunlara direnmeyecek misiniz? En halis duygularla parmağınızdaki yüzüklerinizi verdiğinizi, hanımlarınız, cemaat evlerinin tuvaletlerini temizlediğini biliyorum. Tüm bunları, milletimize, devletimize, dinimize faydalı olmak adına yaptığınızı da… Sizlerin, *Â«Milletimiz parçalansın, 30 yıldır ülkemizi kan gölüne çeviren PKK ile masaya oturulsun, Türk-İslam düşmanı Batılılara hizmet edilsinÂ»* demediğine, demenizin mümkün olmadığına can-ı gönülden inanıyorum.


Evet biliyoruz, Said-i Nursi'nin bir emeli de, *Â«Said-i KürdiÂ»* lakabında özetlenmişti. Ancak yine biliyoruz ki Said-i Nursi, yaşadıklarından ve gördüklerinden sonra, hem kendisine, hem talebelerine *Â«siyaseti yasaklamışÂ»*, hatta *Â«menÂ»* etmişti. Bunun sebebi sorulduğunda da, şunları söylemişti:


*Â«9-10 sene evveldeki eski Said, bir miktar siyasete girdi. Belki siyaset vasıtasıyla dine ve ilme hizmet edeceğim diye beyhude yoruldu. Ve gördü ki, o yol şüpheli ve zorlu. Hem en lüzumlu hizmete engel ve tehlikeli bir yoldur. üoğu yalancılık ve bilmeyerek ecnebi parmağına alet olmak ihtimali var. Â»**Â«Bilmeyerek, ecbeni parmağına alet olmak ihtimali varÂ»* sözünün altını çiziyor ve ne olur, *Â«Siz de uyanınÂ»* diye yalvarıyorum!. .


...

----------


## bozok

*Abant toplantısından esintiler...* 


*Sadi SOMUNCUOğLU* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/02/2009* 



Abant toplantılarının 18’incisi Erbil’de yapıldı. Tam bir siyasi manifesto niteliğinde geçen toplantı sonunda bir* “bildiri”* yayımlandı. Sonuç bildirisinde,* “Etno-milliyetçilik üzerinde kurulan her türlü politika reddedilmektedir”* deniyor. Bu güzel de, yapılan konuşmaların, sunulan tebliğlerin* “etno-milliyetçilik”* temelinde yoğunlaşması neyin nesi? Hani derler ya, *“Bu ne perhiz, bu ne lahana turşusu”* diye. Tam öyle.

Konuşmacılar, bölgenin 4 devletindeki etnik grupların ayrışması üzerinde önemle durdu. Bunun adına da *“Barışı ve Demokrasiyi Birlikte Aramak”* dediler. Buna da güzel diyelim, haydi Yugoslavya’da olanlar unutuldu diyelim de, şu Irak’ın başına gelenleri nasıl izah edeceğiz? Yanıbaşımızda, 6 senedir bir milyondan fazla insan katledilmedi mi, yüzbinlerce namuslu kadın pazarlara düşürülmedi mi, bir ülke her şeyiyle mahvedilmedi mi? İnsanlığın yüzünü kızartacak bu facianın ne zaman ve nasıl biteceğini bilen var mı? 
Komşularımızda “etno-milliyetçilik” kışkırtılırsa ne olur, hiç bir şey bilmiyorsanız, şu PKK vahşetine bakamaz mısınız? Bütün bunların adına, *“Barış ve demokrasiyi aramak”* diyeceğiz öyle mi?

*Bu bahiste son söz.* 

şu ABD’ye bakınca ne görüyoruz? 72.5 milletin insanları bir araya gelmiş, *“Amerikan Milleti”* ni oluşturmamış mı? şu Avrupa Birliği’ne bakınca, *“Birleşik Avrupa Devletleri”* olmak için yarım asırdır çalıştıklarını görmüyor muyuz?

*Peki onlar birleşerek dünya gücü olurken; biz bin yıldır, aynı dinin, aynı dilin, aynı vatanın, aynı kültürün, aynı tarihin, aynı devletin insanları olarak, niçin ayrışmaya çalışıyoruz? Emperyalistler kendileri birleşirken, bize niçin ayrılmanın “Barış ve Demokrasi” getireceğini söylüyorlar?* 

*Ey akıl, ey vicdan neredesin?* 



* * *


Toplantının bazı ilginç yönleri de vardı. Bunlardan örnekler verelim.
Bir gazeteci* “Kuzey Irak kavramının”* Türk medyası tarafından şekillendirildiğini iddia edip, sebeplerini şöyle sıralıyor.

“Türkiye’de Kuzey Irak, insanların zihninde olumsuz bir algıya sahip. Bunlar 4 temel üzerine kuruluyor;

* Kuzey Irak, ülkemize yönelik terörü besleyen bir bataklıktır.

* K. Irak’ta bizi bölmek için şekillenen bir Kürt devleti kurulmaktadır. Yani üniter yapımıza yönelik bir tehdittir.

* K. Irak’ta Türkiye’nin verdiği desteğe ve imkanlara ihanet edenler yaşamaktadır.

* K. Irak ikinci bir İsrail’dir.

* K. Irak, Amerika tarafından İslam ülkelerine karşı bir üs olarak kullanılmak üzere hazırlanmaktadır.

* Her türlü kaçakçılık ve kirli iş bu bölgeden geçmektedir.” 

Evet tespitleri böyle. Bunun kararını siz verin.

Başka bir örnek. Anlı şanlı, bölgenin de uzmanı geçinen bir gazeteci, *Neden “Kürdistan” değil de, “Kuzey Irak”* *dendiğinden* şikayet ediyor. 

Bunu okuyan bir Türkmen de,* “Haydi ’Kürdistan’ı anladık, neden ortada bir de ’Türkmeneli’ yok? Madem orada bir devlet kuruluyor, ’Barış ve Demokrasi’ aranıyor, Türkmenler’in adı niçin yok?”* diye soruyor.

Haksız mı? Mesela, Arapçanın yanında* “Soranice”* bütün Irak’ta geçerli resmi dil sayılmış. Ama Türkmence öyle mi? Hayır.

Irak Anayasası’nın 5’inci maddesi; *“Bir bölge veya vilayette yaşayan ahalinin düzenlenecek bir referandumda çoğunlukla karar vermesi halinde...”* Türkmence’nin, orada üçüncü resmi dil olabileceğini söylüyor.
Türkiye’de bin yıllık bir dünya *Devleti olan Türkiye’ye, emperyalistler ve işbirlikçiler dayatmıyor mu? “Kırmançca” resmi dil olsun diye?*

Bir örnek daha verelim. Bizim* “Barış, Kardeşlik, Demokrasi aşıkları”* , Barzani ve Talabani’ye* “aşiret rejisi”* denmesine pek içerliyorlar. İyi de, *“aşiret”* ve* “reisi”* olmak kötü bir şey mi? Barzani de, Talabani de, aşiretleri sayesinde yönetimlere baş olmadılar mı? Aksi halde bu makamları rüyalarında bile göremezlerdi, değil mi?

Eğer alınganlıklarının sebebi,* “aşiretten devlet olur mu”* ise, tabii ki haklıdırlar. Devlet nedir, hukuk nedir, demokrasi nedir, hür ve eşit birey nasıl olunur, seçimler ne demek gibi sorulara, aşiret yapısının bir cevabı olabilir mi? Aşirette reis ne derse o olur. Onun astığı astık, kestiği kestik. Hukuk da o, karar da o, baş da o, devlet de.

*Siz emperyalistlerin siparişi üzerine devlet olduk derseniz, bu sorular hep cevapsız kalır.* 

*Tevhit dini İslam ne diyor? Birlik olun. Siz ne dersiniz?* 

...

----------


## bozok

*PROF. DR. YALüIN KüüüK’TEN CEMAATİN ERBİL TOPLANTISININ KODLARI*
**

 

Abant Platformu’nun Erbil’de düzenlediği toplantının yankıları sürüyor. 

Platformun toplantısı sonrası neredeyse tüm yazarların yeni bir dönemden söz etmesi dikkat çekici. Abant Platformu neden Erbil’de toplandı? Cemaatin Kürtler’e ilişkin hesabı ne? Barzani’nin cemaat ile ilişkisi nasıl? Cemaat Barzani üzerinden ne planlıyor? Odatv.com olarak tüm bunları Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük’e sorduk.

*İşte Prof. Dr. Yalçın Küçük’ten Cemaatin Erbil toplantısının kodları:*

*Musul'u Almazsanız Diyarbakır'ı Verirsiniz*

“şimdi burada benim açımdan bir defa çok şaşırtıcı bir nokta yok. Ben bunu zaten çok açık olarak söylemiştim. şöyle demiştim:

Eğer Musul’u almazsanız Diyarbakır'ı verirsiniz. Söylenenler, Musul ile Diyarbakır’ın birleşmesi yönünde bir ataktır. Fethullah Hoca taraftarlarının Erbil’de yapmış oldukları toplantı Musul’la Diyarbakır’ı birleştirmeye yöneliktir. Musul, Osmanlı taksimatında bugünkü Kuzey Irak’tır. Yani bugün Talabani ve Barzani'nin kontrolünde olan bölgedir. Misak-ı Milli’de Musul olarak ifade edilir. Dolayısıyla bu Erbil toplantısı ve bunu Diyarbakır’da yapamamaları bunu gösteriyor. Bunu dar olarak düşünmemek lazım. Erbil toplantısını Ergenekon tertibi ile beraber düşünürseniz şimdiye kadar Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi dediğimiz proje çerçevesinde bir adım atılmış oluyor. 


*Ben "Kürdistan" Diyemiyorum*

Bu söylenen sözcüğü –ki bunu daha önce Mesut Barzani söylemişti- söylemiyorum. Neden söylemiyorum? Bir şartlanma var. Birde kendimle tutarlılık için bu sözcüğü “Kürt” ve “stan” kelimesini birarada söylemiyorum. Stan yerleşmek demektir. Kütçe de Hint-Avrupa dillerinden olduğu için “stadyum” veya “istasyon” kelimesi ile aynıdır. O sözcük Kürtlerin yerleşik olduğu yer anlamına gelir. Tıpkı “Ermenistan”. Biz Farsçadan alırız onu Kürtçeden değil. Ama Farsça ile Kürtçe kardeş diller olduğu için orda da kullanılır. Bizim de kullandığımız “Ermenistan”, “Bulgaristan” gibi sözcükler vardır. Bunu daha önce Mesut Barzani de söyledi. Türkiye’de bundan 5–10 yıl öncesine kadar, benim hapiste olduğum 1998–2000 yıllarında bu sözcüğü telaffuz etmek 5 yıllık hapis getiriyordu. Bana bu sözcükten dolayı birçok 5 yıllık hapis verdiler. Onun için benim kendimle bir tutarlılığım var. Yoksa suç değil. Ben mahkemede de söylerdim. Bu söyleniyor ama ben söylemiyorum. şimdi bu noktaya gelindiğinde benim daha önce bir teorem olarak bahsettiğim noktaya gelmiş oluyoruz. Berat üzipek'in Star’daki yazısını okudum. Nasıl Benelüks’ten Avrupa Birliği çıktı. Bu da adım adım Kürtlerin yerleştiği yer ortaya çıkacak. Bunu cesaretle söylemiş oluyorlar. 


*Barkey İstanbul Yahudisidir*

Yalnız buradaki önemli noktalardan biri de şu: Orada aktif olanlardan bir tanesi *Henry Barkey* bir İstanbul Yahudisidir. şu anda Mesut Barzani’ye çok yakındır. Hem orada bir devlet olmasını savunuyor, hem Türkiye’nin buna sempati ile bakmasını, bunu kabul etmesi için devamlı çalışıyor. İstanbul Yahudisidir. Türkçeyi bilir. Haberi büyük bir heyecanla veren de *Berat üzipek*’tir. Kız mı erkek mi olduğunu bilmiyorum. üünkü bu ara onlar üzerinde de çalışıyorum. Türkçedeki biseksüel isimler iki cins tarafından kullanılan isimlerdir. Berat da iki cins tarafından kullanılan isimlerden bir tanesidir. Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bugün iş adamı olan damadının adıdır. Aynı zamanda Adnan Polat’ın kız kardeşinin de adıdır. Bu biseksüel isimleri topluyorum. Bunları neden topluyorum? 

İbraniyet’te biseksüel isimler çok fazladır. Başka kavimlerde azdır. 

Türkçede Berat diye bir isim yok. Kaynağı yok. Ama benim bildiğim berat Sabetay Sevi’in ölmeden önce yaşadığı ve öldüğü kentin adıdır. Bizde de Osmanlı zamanında* "berat mebusu"* vardı. Bilinen bir yerdir. Onun dışında da bir kaynak bilmiyorum. *"Digression*" dediğimiz bu ayrılmanın da anlamı şudur: Hem Irak savaşı hem de böyle bir devletin kurulması, artık orada yaşama güvenliği tehdit altında olan İsrail’e güvence vermek içindir. Başka açıdan söyleyecek olursak; artık İsrail öyle bir açmaz içindedir ki her gün daha genişleyerek güvenliğini buduyor. Genişledikçe de güvenlikten uzaklaşıyor. 


*İsrail'in Haritası Yoktur*

Hatta çok hoş bir şey söyleyebiliriz. İsrail bir devlettir. Fakat devletin özelliklerinin birincisi bir haritası olmasıdır. İsrail’in bir haritası yok. Daha doğrusu sık sık değişen bir haritası var. Dolayısıyla burada kurulmakta olan bir *kürdo-judaik devlet* ve bunu Diyarbakır bölgesiyle birleşmesiyle de yeni bir durum olmakla birlikte İsrail’in projeleri arasında hem Musul, hem Ermenistan’a kadar olan yerler vaat edilmiş toprak sayılıyor. Orada bir adım ortaya çıkıyor. Dolayısıyla şu anda hem Abant Platformu hem de Fethullah Gülen bu adımların parçası oluyorlar. Bu adımlara yardım etmiş oluyorlar. Bu açıklık ortaya çıktıktan sonra Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi, Büyük İsrail sözlerinden daha çok yeni Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun kurulmasından bahsedebiliriz. İyi sözcüğü çok çok önemlidir. Chomsky’nin de benim sık sık televizyonlarda ve çeşitli konuşmalarda işaret ettiğim gibi önemli bir çalışmasında çok açık olarak İsrail’in şu an Amerika ile beraber kurmak istediği düzenin *Yeni Osmanlı İmparatorluğu* olduğunu söylüyor.* Yenilik şurada*; Chomsky çok haklı olarak bunu tespit ediyor. İlk Osmanlı imparatorluğunda drijan Türklerdi. şimdi kurulmakta olan Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nda ise drijan İsrail’dir. Hatta ben daha önceki konuşmalarımda *“Ottoman Empire of America”* kuruluyor demiştim. Amerika’nın Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, İsrail’in Osmanlı İmparatorluğu. Burada Türklere yer yok. *Yepyeni bir mesele ortaya çıkıyor. Fethullah Gülen’in bu açılımı Ergenekon’la bağlantı içinde.* Türkiye Kürtlerinin şu aşamada bir kürdo-judaik bir şema içinde olmayı kabul etmeyeceklerini düşünüyorum ve temenni ediyorum. Onun ötesinde bir de daha güçlü olarak söylediğim, politik olarak Türkiye Kürtleri Barzani’nin liderliğinde bir Kürt birliğini asla kabul etmez. Kürt birliği sözcüğünü bilerek seçmiş durumdayım. Yavaş yavaş bunu tartışılması gerekiyor. Benim de *“Musul’u almazsanız Diyarbakır’ı verirsiniz”* sözümün arkasındaki nokta buydu. 


*Lozan Tartışılıyor*

Artık bütün mesele bu noktaya geldiğinde, sol Kemalist açıdan Lozan Antlaşması’nı tartışmaya başlamamızın zamanının geldiğini söyleyebilirim. Bundan 20–30 yıl önce İslami gericilik daima Lozan anlaşmasını eleştirilerdi. İsmet Paşa’yı erkek olmamakla suçlarlardı. şu anda mesele judaik bir boyut kazandığı için bu iddiaların hepsini unutmuş durumdalar. şu an sol Kemalist bir açıdan Lozan Antlaşması’nı tartışmaya açmak. Bunun zamanının geldiğini söyleyebiliriz. Hepsini özetleyecek olursak; bu açılmalar Türkiye topraklarına, cumhuriyete bir tehdittir. Barzani’nin himayesi altında ve Türkiye’deki bazılarının kabul etmediği bir toplantıyı oraya götürüp yaptığınız takdirde ve Türkiye’yi de Benelüks tipi bağlar kurmayı takip ettiğiniz takdirde bu bölgeyi paylaşacak. Yani Diyarbakır bölgesi ile birleşecek. Sol buna karşı çıkmak durumundadır. Mesut Barzani’nin lehine değil, Irak, büyük bölgesel bir iç savaşa doğru gidiyor. Arap ulusları bu şokta kurtulmaya başladıkları andan itibaren Musul’un kürdo-judaik ellere geçmesine itiraz edeceklerdir. Sol bunların dışında kalamaz. Dolayısıyla Lozan’ı böyle bir fetiş haline getirmektense sol Kemalist açıdan ele alıp tartışmaya başlamak yerindedir.” 




*Odatv.com*
18 şubat 2009

----------


## bozok

*Kürt kapanı*


*Serdar Akinan*
*AKşAM GAZETESİ*
*25.02.2009*



ünceki yazımda* 'Bu pilav daha çok su kaldırır'* dedik ve Güneydoğu'dan izlenimleri yazmıştım.

üstü kapalı yazdığım, göndermeler içeren sorular sormuştum... Ama elimdeki haberin bir kısmı patladı...

Yasemin üongar beni atlattı...

Gazetecilikte altın kuraldır,* 'Elinde haber varsa tutmayacaksın...'*

Tuttuk hata ettik... Ama bu diğer haberi de patlatmamı zorunlu kılıyor.

üncelikle üongar'ın ele geçirdiği ve çok önemli olduğunu düşündüğüm *Genelkurmay raporuna* bakalım:

*'KDP'nin, terör örgütünün de dahil edildiği veya gıyabında diğer Kürt partilerinin katılımıyla bir Kürt konferansı düzenleyerek, örgüte 'silah bırakma' çağrısında bulunmayı planladığı, -Terör örgütü ve KDP üst düzey sorumluları arasında sürdürülen son görüşmelerde;- Türkiye'nin ikna edilerek dağdaki teröristlere yönelik genel af çıkartılması ve terör örgütünün silah bırakmasının sağlanması, tepki çekmemek amacıyla affın parça parça çıkartılarak orta vadede silah bırakmasının gerçekleşmesi, -Türkiye ile Avrupa ülkelerinin ikna edilerek terör örgütü üst yönetiminin Irak'tan Avrupa'ya gönderilmesi konularının gündeme geldiği ve büyük ölçüde uzlaşma sağlandığı... öğrenilmiştir.'*

Newroz'dan sonra Erbil'de Mesut Barzani'nin ev sahipliğinde büyük bir *Kürt Konferansı* yapılacak. Mayıs ortasına sarkabileceği ifade ediliyor...

PKK davet edilecek mi? Edilecekse nasıl bir katılım olacak göreceğiz.

Ancak burada bir* 'Kürt silahsızlanma manifestosu'* hazırlanması gündemde...

Burada başlayan süreci ıskalamamak gerek.

Obama İran'la yakınlaşacak.

PJAK'ın ABD tarafından terör örgütü kapsamına alınması bu kapsamda bir sembol müdür? Göreceğiz.

Fakat daha mühimi baharla birlikte PKK'nın sınır karakollarına saldırıları başlatamayacağı speküle ediliyor...

Elimdeki habere gelince...

Mesut Barzani Kürdistan Federe Bölgesi'nde yaşayan azınlıklara otonomi veriyor.

Yezidiler bu sözü aldılar...

Yaşadıkları bölge belirlenecek ve bu özerk bölgelerde kendi dillerinde eğitim yapabilecekler ve kendi idari yapılarını kuracaklar.

Barzani'nin bu açılımı Türkmenlere de benzer hakları sağlayacak gözüküyor.
Zira Kürt Federe Bölgesi'ndeki en büyük azınlık Türkmenler.

Bu açılım, şayet gerçekleşirse, aslında kimin projesi dersiniz?

*Abdullah ücalan'ın 'Kürdistan Demokratik Konfederalizmi'...*

Elbette budanmış hali...

Ama işin gidişatı çok açık...

*Kürt Federe Bölgesi Türkiye tarafından tanınacak.*

Erbil'de konsolosluk açılacak.

Ticaret, eğitim, bürokratik bilgi alışverişi, turizm, kültür, enerji, sanayi ve tarımda işbirliği anlaşmaları yapılacak.

Bunun için ne gerekiyor?

PKK'nın silah bırakması.

Murat Karayılan ise vaziyeti okuyup açıklama yapıyor...

*'ABD'ye bakışımızı değiştirebiliriz.'*

*Geç kaldınız...*

*Onlar size bakışını çoktan değiştirdi...* 

...

----------


## bozok

*TRT-şeş'ten sonra Ahmet Türk'ün düşeşinin anlamı!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 26/02/2009* 



*Abant toplantıları, sonunda Büyük Kürdistan’ı himayesine aldı.* üyle görünüyor. Ve Erdoğan HükÃ»meti’nin TRT şeş adı altında Kürtçe televizyonu kurmasından sonra sonra DTP Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk de Meclis kürsüsünden Kürtçe konuşma yaptı. şeşi beşi gösterdi! Düşeş attı!

Peki bu olaylar ne anlama geliyor. Ahmet Türk, AKP’nin eline geçmiş olan Kürtçe kozunu tekrar ele geçirmek için bir hamle yaptı. Tabii bu hamle, milleti ikiye bölmenin, yakın gelecekte meseleyi Birleşmiş Milletler’e taşımanın da ilk adımıdır. 

Mustafa Yıldırım incelemişti; Irak’ta ilan edilen* “Kürdistan Bölge Devleti”* Anayasası’nın giriş maddesi şöyledir: 

*“Anavatanları Kürdistan’da binlerce yıl yaşamış eski bir halk olan Kürtler, tıpkı dünyanın diğer ulusları ve halkları gibi, self-determinasyon hakkını kullanabilecek niteliklere sahip bir ulustur. Self-determinasyon hakkı, Birinci Dünya Savaşı sonunda çıkarılan ve ilkeleri uluslararası hukukun temeli haline gelen Woodrow Wilson’ın On Dört Maddelik prensiplerinde kabul edilen bir haktır.*

*1920 yılında imzalanan Sevr Anlaşması’nın 62-64 nolu maddeleri Kürtlere self-determinasyon hakkını tanımasına rağmen, uluslararası çıkarlar ve siyasal dengeler Kürtlerin bu hakkı elde edip uygulamaya geçirmelerini engellemiştir. Sevr Anlaşması’na konulan maddelerin tersine, Güney Kürdistan 1925 yılında, kendi halkının iradesi dikkate alınmadan, dört yıl önce, yani 1921 yılında kurulmuş olan Irak devletine müsadere edilmiştir. Sevr Anlaşması, Kürtlerin kendi topraklarındaki yönetim için Kürt kökenli memurların atanmasını ve eğitim, hukuk ve sağlanan tüm hizmetlerin dilinin Kürtçe olmasını şart koşmuştur. O tarihten bu yana Kürdistan’ın bu kısmı Irak Kürdistan’ı olarak bilinegelmiştir. 25 Aralık 1992 tarihinde, İngiliz ve Irak hükümetleri Kürtlerin kendi yönetimlerini kurma hakkını tanıyan bir açıklama yayınlamışlar ve Kürt temsilcilerinden, hükümet biçimini, coğrafi sınırları ve Irak ile siyasal, ekonomik ilişkilerin biçimini belirlemeleri istenmiştir.”* 

* * *

Yıldırım, bu ifadelerden iki önemli sonuç çıkarmıştı:

*“1-* Kürdistan Bölge Devleti tarihsel - siyasal dayanağını Emperyalizmin işgal anlaşmasından, yani Sevr’den almaktadır

*2-* Kürdistan Bölge Devleti egemenlik alanı Sevr anlaşmasında belirlenen sınırlar içinde kalan bölgedir.

Bu sınırlar Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin neresini kapsamaktadır?

Bunu fazlaca araştırmaya gerek yok!

Açarsınız bir ilkokul kitabını bakarsınız Sevr anlaşmasına, sonra da dönersiniz ABD’nin Doğu’da çizdiği Ermenistan ve Kürdistan haritasına.” 

* * *


*İşte PKK’nın da Ahmet Türk’ün de, Erbil’deki Abant toplantısının da hedefi bu kadar açıktır.* 

Kurmançi dilinin Diyarbakır ağzını, bütün Doğu Anadolu’nun dili haline getirme çalışması olan TRT 6’dan sonra, bir parti başkanının TBMM kürsüsünde, Türkçe’den başka bir dille konuşması da bu haritayı gerçekleştirme çalışmasının adımlarından ibarettir. 

Zaten Avrupa Birliği de Türkiye’den Kürtleri ve Alevileri etnik ve dini azınlık olarak tanımasını istemedi mi? Bununla birlikte Fırat ve Dicle suları havzasının, aralarında İsrail temsilcisinin de bulunduğu uluslararası bir komisyon tarafından yönetilmesini istemedi mi? 

MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli’nin belirttiği gibi *“Türkiye’deki Brüksel ve Erbil lobilerinin, İmralı canisinin, PKK’nın ve Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’ndeki piyonlarının Türkiye’ye dayatmak istedikleri bu siyasi senaryonun sahneye konulması mümkün olabilirse, PKK’nın siyasi talepleri ve eylem planı, bu süreçte demokratik çözüm platformu haline getirilecek ve iktidar tarafından yürürlüğe konulacaktır.”* 


*Tabii, Türk Milleti oylarıyla buna izin verirse!*

...

----------

